# no logon servers available to service the logon request



## ljCharlie (May 28, 2003)

I have been getting problems with all my client workstation, XP Pro and 2003 server, something along the line of "There are currently no logon servers available to service the logon request". Here are a couple of the event I received from a windows xp pro machine.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Userenv
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1091
Date: 11/10/2005
Time: 9:47:29 AM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer:	comp12
Description:
The Group Policy client-side extension Internet Explorer Branding failed to log RSOP (Resultant Set of Policy) data. Please look for any errors reported earlier by that extension.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Userenv
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1054
Date: 11/9/2005
Time: 5:34:43 AM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer:	comp12
Description:
Windows cannot obtain the domain controller name for your computer network. (An unexpected network error occurred. ). Group Policy processing aborted. 

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	NETLOGON
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	5719
Date: 11/10/2005
Time: 9:57:14 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	comp01
Description:
No Domain Controller is available for domain myDomain due to the following: 
There are currently no logon servers available to service the logon request. . 
Make sure that the computer is connected to the network and try again. If the problem persists, please contact your domain administrator.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 5e 00 00 c0 ^..À 

Any help is appreciated.


----------

